

User generated search engines - josephwesley

Are there any search engines being created that give users the power to vote good sites up and spam sites down? It seems like this would be a way to clear out some of the weak content that bloats up the internet. Thoughts?
======
sycren
Doesn't google allow this already to some degree?

Perhaps not exactly what you were looking for..
[http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/03/1-with-a-bullet-
goog...](http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/03/1-with-a-bullet-google-lets-
the-people-vote-up-search-results.ars)

------
infinity
Then spammers would upvote their own sites and outnumber any normal user. And
competitors would downvote each other generously.

